# My 2011 Wilderness Whietail



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Heres the buck I took during the NW Ontario season. I have pictures of this deer from when he was 1 and 2 yrs old. Hes a 3 yr old now and really needed to be taken out of the herd. Watched him several times thru the coarse of the week long hunt. He bred 4 does during this time. The last afternoon of my hunt I decided to take him out. The old mature bucks were virtually nonexistant after last winter and a record number of wolves. In fact, I seen wolves all but two days during this trip. One of the toughest hunts Ive ever taken. As for this deer, I'll sell the cape, do a european skull mount, and repair the g2 just for kicks and giggles. I figure he'll score around 115-118 inches when repaired. Hopefully, this will be the largest 6 pt I ever take. Now, on to the Minnesota muzzleloader season.


----------

